# pollinate a single flower not whole plant



## viper (May 12, 2009)

Is it possible to pollinate a single flower of a female plant and not the whole plant and when the plant is harvested the single flower that was pollinated will contain seeds ?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 12, 2009)

im sure its possible if you are very carefull and really know what you are doing


----------



## viper (May 12, 2009)

um well maybe ill wait lol preash


----------



## Vegs (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely. Some will use a small paintbrush to apply pollen to only a lower  branch or isolated area to get seeds in a specific area. Once pollinated that area will continue to make seeds as the bud or cola grows. However, be cautious when popping male flowers in the same room as the females because you would be amazed how far that pollen will travel with just the slightest air flow. Even if it is it from just one or a few male flowers.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 12, 2009)

i had some herm pollen drop onto the lowest branch of a tree last grow. amazing because i had 7 or so plants herm on me over a month and only one bud got pollinated.


----------



## nvthis (May 16, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Some will use a small paintbrush to apply pollen to only a lower branch or isolated area to get seeds in a specific area


 
This is all true but....

Be real careful with that paint brush technique! In the right light you would be shocked how much pollen can become airborne with even the smallest brush. I suggest you barely dip the very tiniest tip of the brush in an even smaller amount of pollen. This is slow, but if you weren't trying to extremely careful you wouldn't be using the brush in the first place. You may also turn on your hoover hose and place it on the other side of the bud you are attempting to pollenate. Not a bad precaution. I have never done it but I think it's not a bad idea.


----------



## smokster (May 16, 2009)

i've used a Q-tip to pollinate a single bud. i dampened the Q-tip just a bit and dusted some pollen i had in the freezer(pollen keeps well in the freezer) on it and pollinated a lower bud on the plant i wanted. it just takes a light brush and you wont think its enough, but thats all it takes....good luck


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2009)

there is a great sticky in the breeding section..:confused2:...


----------



## nvthis (May 16, 2009)

Hick, do you ever sleep??


----------



## LassChance (May 16, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Some will use a small paintbrush to apply pollen to only a lower  branch or isolated area to get seeds in a specific area. Once pollinated that area will continue to make seeds as the bud or cola grows. However, be cautious when popping male flowers in the same room as the females because you would be amazed how far that pollen will travel with just the slightest air flow. Even if it is it from just one or a few male flowers.



I just recently read some excellent instruction in this or another forum.  The person said to mist the entire plant EXCEPT the branch you want to pollinate. Then cover the plant with a plastic garbage bag EXCEPT for that one DRY branch.  Paint the pollen on with a paintbrush (the kind artists use) Let it stand for an hour before removing the plastic bag.

Naturally you dont do any pollinating in the grow room--take the female out first.  As I recall, you should mist the site after the hour, before you remove the plastic. I assume this is to "set" the pollen on the chosen branch.

Lass


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 16, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> I just recently read some excellent instruction in this or another forum.  The person said to mist the entire plant EXCEPT the branch you want to pollinate. Then cover the plant with a plastic garbage bag EXCEPT for that one DRY branch.  Paint the pollen on with a paintbrush (the kind artists use) Let it stand for an hour before removing the plastic bag.
> 
> Naturally you dont do any pollinating in the grow room--take the female out first.  As I recall, you should mist the site after the hour, before you remove the plastic. I assume this is to "set" the pollen on the chosen branch.
> 
> Lass


Here's what I have done in the past...If you leave him in the room your whole crop will become seed. Take them out of the room(the males) and let them flower in another location and collect the pollen from the plant. Just place some newspaper under the plant and let the pollen fall. Then (this is what I done) bring out a female and place a plastic bag over a selected bud site and mist the rest of the plant. Remove plastic from the dry bud site and use a small paint brush and paint the collected pollen onto your bud site. Let it sit for about an hour or so and then slightly mist that budsite so the pollen does'nt affect your other plants(water will kill polen thats why you need to wait before misting). This way you grow 1 seeded budsite and the rest will be unseeded bud. You will get allot of seed from just 1 budsite if you use enough pollen...take care..
_________________


----------

